# AMD Spyder Quad Core Phenom Gaming Rig For Sale



## bflat450

Hey guys I'm selling an AMD Quad Core Gaming Rig which I won from Chris Pirillo. It was originally his which was send to him from AMD, and he did a giveaway which I won. I've decided that I have no use for it, since I would rather use the money for a laptop. There is no hard drive included, but everything else is there. Chris himself played Chrisis on this computer. Here is the video including specs and comments by Chris.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1afVdSWdHc

Let me know if anyone is interested I'm asking for about $500 right now, but I'm willing to negotiate.

I can also post more specs if wanted.


----------



## Mitch?

bflat450 said:


> Hey guys I'm selling an AMD Quad Core Gaming Rig which I won from Chris Pirillo. It was originally his which was send to him from AMD, and he did a giveaway which I won. I've decided that I have no use for it, since I would rather use the money for a laptop. There is no hard drive included, but everything else is there. Chris himself played Chrisis on this computer. Here is the video including specs and comments by Chris.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1afVdSWdHc
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested I'm asking for about $500 right now, but I'm willing to negotiate.
> 
> I can also post more specs if wanted.



edit your tags around the youtube link to read [yt]xxxx[/yt]
But yeah... it'd be a good idea to list the specs. since you're selling it and all. i love tossin $500 at random specless machines, but, still - for them.


----------



## Gareth

Ohh man, you won that? LOL, I really wanted to win that back then. What are the specs for it, I have forgot.


----------



## Dystopia

who on earth is chris pirilo??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## StrangleHold

Elimin8or said:


> who on earth is chris pirilo??????????????????????????????????????????????


 
Hes been around for a long time. Once he hosted Call For Help on Tech TV.


----------



## bflat450

Ok sorry for the delay, but here are the specs:

Quad Core Phenom AMD Processor
MOBO: ASUS M3A32- MVP Deluxe
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 3850 Supports DirectX 10.1
2 GB Corsair Dominators DDR2
Cool and Quiet 2.0
CD/DVD Dual Drives


----------



## N3crosis

Hmm.... Not bad for the price...


----------



## bflat450

Yeah I'm basically just trying to get rid of it because I want to buy a laptop so I'm willing to sell it for less than it's worth.


----------



## smoothjk

What kind of Phenom? Specs are still pretty vague overall. No PSU, no HDD, right?


----------



## bflat450

That's all I know as of now.. I haven't even used the computer. Here's another video that explains the computer... the only difference is the one im selling only has one GPU (the better HD 3850 version) even though it supports four.

http://video.gearlive.com/video/art...eo-amd-spider-platform-dual-chip-radeon-r870/


----------



## Twist86

Your gonna have a much better time if you get the specs...I mean PM the guy you won it from and ask him.

Little bit of effort will help sell the rig.


----------



## bflat450

Got the specs


Chassis- Lian Li PC-7
Quad Core Phenom  9700 2.4 GHZ AMD Processor
ASUS M3A32- MVP Deluxe Motherboard
AMD 790FX Chipset
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 3850 256 MB Supports DirectX 10.1
ATI CrossfireX Technology Supporting 4 Graphics Cards
2 GB Corsair Dominators DDR2
Supports PCI Express 2.0
Cool and Quiet 2.0
Hypertransport 2.0
CD/DVD Dual Drives 

Again, this computer was used by Chris to play Chrisis, one of the most demanding games on the market. If your a gamer, this is a powerhouse, and the amd Spider Platform makes tweaking easy for even novices.

Ill take pictures if you guys want them.


----------



## zer0_c00l

id like to see pics


----------



## teamhex

This thing still for sale?


----------



## bflat450

Yeah it is, I'm trying to get pics, but I don't own a digi camera so I gotta borrow my friend's, but they'll be up soon.


----------



## bflat450

Sold.


----------



## EGS

The video said the computer had 4GB of RAM...and yours only has 2GB?


----------



## bflat450

I think he was referring to a different computer.


----------

